# New Kid



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

hello, I am a new kid to this forum and love what I see. I have been looking for somthing like this for a while. Our block goes out every year for the Ween and I love it. I just want to thank everyone for all the ideas, SCARFACE


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Scarface. Your whole block goes all out for Halloween, now that's where I'd like to live.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Scarface.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Street.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the street Scarface  Glad to have you aboard


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there and a big WELCOME from over here in Canada! WElcome to the street!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I live in St. Paul Mn. and we moved to this block a couple years ago and learned that this nieghborhood goes all out for the night. It is awesome. It is like walking through a haunted street. Last year we had about 400 or 500 trick or treaters and I love it. For the most part we just sit out in the lawn drink adult bevs and hand out candy to kids. I love watching them freak out over the displays. I am really trying to upgrade my display this year because I want to blow my nieghbors away, a little selfish but its fun. This site is awesome and I have found some great ideas I am using. I just finished the grim greeter tonight, reaper with a moving head. It works great. Anyway, thanks for the welcome and we have less than 44 days left. SWEET!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey there scarface. Welcome aboard! Post some pics of your new prop. We'd love to see your work.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Unpleasant Street, Scarface!
A place where you are encouraged to stop and smell the dead bodies :xbones: NOT the roses!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, you could smell the dead roses too. I'm sure they smell delightful.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

i am pretty new to posting pics on forums, really i dont know how. if someone could fill me in that would be cool. thanks


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, one way to do it is when you click "Post Reply" or "Post New Thread" a window opens with a message posting box. In the message posting box, there's a button that looks like this:









That's the image posting button. If you have an image on photobucket imageshack or another image hoster, that's how you can do it.

If the image is on your computer, then you can post it as an attachment. A way's below the post/reply input box is a button labelled "manage attachments". Click it and a window opens up with a "browse" button. Click the browse button and find the image on your computer, select it and click "Open". Then click the "Upload" button to upload it. Viola! You have an attached image.

If the image is too large you may get an error message telling you that, but otherwise that's the basic gist of things.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Scarface and a belated welcome to you!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey everyone, thanks for the welcome. I am going to try to post a few pics from my newest project. I still have some tweaking I have to do but it is pretty much done. It is basically a stand up Fan with a little tweeking done to it to make it a nice prop. I got the idea from another site but changed the idea a bit. Instead of just having the head move I decided to mount the shoulder on the motor so the whole body moves, i am a little nervous the motor will burn out because of the weight but **** it. The skull itself I picked up at Target for about 5 bucks and decided to cut out the back and mount a flashlight in it to the skull lights up. The picture doesnt do it justice its pretty freaky. My wife made my move it to the garage because she was creeped out by it. The , clothing that is on her is temporary, when she makes it to the big game it will look a little more real. I hope the pics i post work but if not I will keep trying till they do. Be patient!! SCARFACE


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy ScarFace and welcome!


----------

